#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-05
<sarhan> darknunurs: trolol
<darknunurs> je te jure j'étais sur que tu me pingerai
<darknunurs> je me suis mis en absent
<darknunurs> mais rien xD
<sarhan> 3:)
<darknunurs> quel troll ce sarhan
 * sarhan n'est pas un troll mais un manchot
<denis13> bonsoir vous allez bien
<denis13> j'ai besoin de votre aide
<micronet> bonsoir
<micronet> bonsoir à tous
<micronet> adn: salut
<micronet> il n'y a personne ?
<micronet> bon
<micronet> bonne nuit
<adn> salut micronet
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<adn> salam
<nizarus> ahla adn
<nizarus> désolé pour le dérangement avec le site arabeyes :)
<adn> au contraire
<adn> on cherche des gens motivés pour aider
<nizarus> il était inaccessible avec les dns de topnet, les dns de opendns mais accessible avec le dns de chez google
<nizarus> et mon atelier de traduction ne pouvait pas fonctionner sans arabeyes :)
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-06
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<micronet> bonjour
<nizarus> bonjour micronet
<micronet> salut nizarus
<micronet> nizarus, t'as une idée sur la recompilation des paquets et leurs dependences ?
<nizarus> micronet, explique moi ce que tu veux faire ?
<micronet> on sait que ubuntu fournis via ses depots des paquets binaires pré-compilé
<micronet> et qu'il sont géré par le gestionnaire de paquet
<micronet> jusqu'à ici tout est bien ...
<micronet> on sais aussi que la majorité des paquets sont libres
<micronet> donc on peut avoir leur code source et les recompiler directement sur la machine de l'utilisateur
<micronet> ceci va assurer une exécution plus rapide, n'est ce pas?
<micronet> qu'est ce que vous en pensez ???
<nizarus> je ne pense pas que la compilation directe sur machine améliore les performances
<nizarus> sauf peut être pour des paquets particuliers comme le noyau
<nizarus> ou des applications gourmandes en ressources
<micronet> la recompilation de la totalité de l'environnement graphique serai t-il une bonne idée?
<micronet> on passe par une installation minimale
<micronet> puis recompiler le meta-paquet ubuntu-desktop
<micronet> qu'en pensez vous ???
<nizarus> le méta paquet ubuntu-desktop ne contient que des liens vers d'autres paquets
<nizarus> si tu veux faire une installation à partir des sources il y a des distributions qui peuvent le faire comme gentoo
<micronet> exactement
<micronet> je veux "simuler" l'utilisation de gentoo sous ubuntu
<nizarus> ah :)
<nizarus> je sais pas comment ça peut ce passer :/ mais tiens nous au courant
<micronet> merci nizarus
<micronet> quelqu’un a une idée ???
<micronet> gentoo est difficile à installer et à utiliser
<micronet> et d'apres mes lectures, j'ai constater que le point fort de cette dist est que tous est compilé sur la machine de l'utilisateur
<micronet> ce que lui permet d'etre la dist la plus rapide
<micronet> et puisque la majorité des logiciels linux sont open source
<micronet> on peut faire ceci avec ubuntu aussi
<micronet> d'ici me vient cette idée
<micronet> de l'aide SVP
<micronet> quelqu’un peut m'aider ???
<nizarus> tu n'a rien trouver sur le web ?
<DelphiWorld> Salam
<denis13> bonsoir tout le monde
<denis13> je viens vers vous car j'ai besoin de votre aide
<denis13> mon lecteur cd n'est pas detecté
<bemawi> usb, firewire, interne ?
<denis13> interne bemawi
<bemawi>  sudo lshw -class disk
<bemawi> si la console ne t'effrait pas
<denis13> description: ATA Disk        product: WDC WD10EAVS-00D        vendor: Western Digital        physical id: 0.0.0        bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0        logical name: /dev/sda        version: 01.0        serial: WD-WCAU43996527        size: 931GiB (1TB)        capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos        configuration: ansiversion=5 signature=000aee87
<denis13> apparament il me retourne
<denis13> que le disque dur
<denis13> je précise que ce lecteur marche sur windows
<bemawi> et là, il est vu sous nux
<bemawi> erf
<denis13> apparament non
<bemawi> mince, pas la bonne commande, ça c'est pour le disque dur
<denis13> ah :s
<denis13> si tu sais pas c pas grave
<bemawi> sudo lshw et regarde si tu vois ton lecteur cdrom
<denis13> rien
<bemawi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/cdrom#mon_lecteur_cd_marche_sous_windows_mais_pas_sous_linux
<denis13> mais sa me dit pas comment regler le probleme
<bemawi> On voit bien sur la capture que mon Mitsumi CR-4801 TE n'est pas configuré en synchrone (équivalent à l'option « async » donc), et que le DMA est désactivé.
<bemawi> sous entendu que  synchrone et dma activé
<denis13> il est meme pas dans le fstab
<bemawi> vérifie ça avant de jouer avec fstab
<denis13> je n'ai plus windows
<denis13> on va pas se casser la tete demain on va me prete un boitier externe
<denis13> ide usb
<denis13> je le brancherai dessus et on verra ce que sa donne
<sarhan> salut denis13 bemawi
<sarhan_> ping k3nz0x
<k3nz0x> pong sarhan_
<sarhan_> je viens de faire un truc de scan d'ip tunisiennes
<k3nz0x> nmap ?
<sarhan_> non
<sarhan_> ca scan juste le port 80
<k3nz0x> c'est possible en nmap je crois non  ?
<sarhan_> je sais pas
<k3nz0x> tu l'a fais comment ?
<sarhan_> surtout que le script scan les plages
<sarhan_> comment ca comment je l'ai fais?
<sarhan_> je l'ai fais avec un ordinateur :D
<k3nz0x> je veux dire avec quoi .. xD
<sarhan_> problem?
<k3nz0x> u mad ?
<sarhan_> je l'ai fais en python
<k3nz0x> Ah
<sarhan_> ca prend l'ip que tu lui donne
<sarhan_> ca la split
<sarhan_> en 4 partie
<sarhan_> ca incremonte la derniere partie jusqu'a atteindre 254
<sarhan_> et après ca incremente la 3iéme partie
<sarhan_> pour la connexion
<sarhan_> c'est un socket
<k3nz0x> Ah oui gg :)
<sarhan_> donc il me manque juste les ip tunisienne
<sarhan_> 41.224 41.225 41.226 41.227 41.228 sont en cours de scan
<sarhan_> il me faut le reste des plages
<k3nz0x> j'ai eu une idée 9wiya :-)
<k3nz0x> Faut rendre ton script en bot irc
<sarhan_> idiot -.-
<k3nz0x> pour ça, Houssem peut t'aider
<sarhan_> bon je peux le faire facilement
<k3nz0x> oui voilà
<sarhan_> j'ai deja utilisé supybot qui est en python
<k3nz0x> tu le fais
<k3nz0x> après
<sarhan_> et a la base mon script prend ip et port
<sarhan_> comme parametre
<k3nz0x> on le combine avec mon script qui est écrit en php
<sarhan_> :D
<sarhan_> et on fait un script de la mort qui tue
<k3nz0x> oui oui :'D ow yea
<k3nz0x> ton script il cherche les ip tunisienne
<k3nz0x> qui ont le port 80 ouvert
<k3nz0x> et envoie le resultat vers mon script
<sarhan_> lol :D
<k3nz0x> qui lui se charge de scanner chacun des serveurs :D
<sarhan_> apparament c'est interdit
<sarhan_> et ce canal est loggé :D
<sarhan_> et pour ne pas te mentir pour le moment toutes les ip retourné sont des interface de routeur ouvert en wa
<sarhan_> wan
<sarhan_> le seul vrai serveur web qui marchait etait un apache par defaut
<sarhan_> avec it works ! :D
<k3nz0x> xD
<k3nz0x> t'a scanné quelle ip ?
<k3nz0x> 41 ?
<sarhan_> non
<sarhan_> 41.224
<sarhan_> j'ai commencé par planet c'est pour ca -.-
<k3nz0x> xD
<k3nz0x> faut voir les 196.
<sarhan_> ha je veux pas aller en prison
<sarhan_> j'ai pas fini mon challenge zenk
<k3nz0x> mais non, on va pas hacker les sites ...
<sarhan_> sinon l'un des routeurs avait 9 machines connectés en dhcp
<k3nz0x> Perso, je suis white hat
<sarhan_> et l'une d'elle s'appleait publinetinfoservice :D
<k3nz0x> je préfère alerter les webmasters ...
<k3nz0x> (xDDDDDDDDD)
<sarhan_> et pire encore certains ip
<sarhan_> avaient un debit de 256kbps :D
<k3nz0x> gg man
<k3nz0x> On a eu l'idée du siècle ..
<k3nz0x> Comme ça on évitera que les sites tunisiens se font hacké par des gens malhonnêtes ...
<sarhan_> c'est ca oui x)
<sarhan_> locobot_4: stop logging plz!
<sarhan_> k3nz0x: le scan est un peu long t'as pas une idée pour l'acceler?
<sarhan_> k3nz0x: je me base sur un timeout de 2 secondes pour determiner si le port est ouvert ou non
<k3nz0x> hum
<k3nz0x> faut peu être qu'on s'offre un petit serveur
<sarhan_> qui execute du code python?
<k3nz0x> heu oui xD
<k3nz0x> tu peux toujours installer python ...
<sarhan_> euh donc un serveur avec acces root
<sarhan_> bemawi: tu peux nous préter ton serveur?
<k3nz0x> linux server, mafihéch python installé par défaut ?
<k3nz0x> ubuntu server *
<sarhan_> k3nz0x: non à la base tu choisis quel type de serveur tu veux durant l'install
<sarhan_> j'ai encore eu une idée
<sarhan_> faire un script qui desactive la sécurité du wifi sur les routeurs ouverts en wan :D
<bemawi> heu, pas trop confiance, donc non
<k3nz0x> mdr sarhan_
<k3nz0x> xD
<sarhan_> bemawi: ca se comprends avec k3nz0x qui insulte les gens sur #php-fr
<k3nz0x> putain sarhan_
<k3nz0x> bemawi, c'était sarhan qui a insulté les gars dans #php-fr ... Maintenant eux ils me croient plus quand je leur dis que c'était pas moi u_u
<sarhan> k3nz0x: oui c'est ca  j'ai pris ton nom et je les ai insulté ! mitho va !
<sarhan_> je m'appelle sarhan et je suis noob.
<sarhan> fail
<k3nz0> Au moins, moi j'ai était gentil xD
<k3nz0> été*
<sarhan> ChanServ punish k3nz0
<k3nz0> ChanServ, ne l'écoute pas. Tu ne travailles pas pour lui
<sarhan> bemawi: tu aurais pas fais gaffe au plus grand trolleur du monde?
<bemawi> sarhan: regarde mon screen, tu le vois écrire toi ?
<sarhan> bemawi: comment ca se fait?
<bemawi> pour moi, tu tappas un trip depuis 16 minutes
<bemawi> j'aime pas le comportement boulet, donc j'use de
<bemawi> /ignore pseudo
<sarhan> ah ok je vois
<bemawi> ha, moi pas
<sarhan> lol :D
<sarhan> bon tu peux ne plus l'ignorer il a arreté sa periode boulet
<k3nz0> sarhan, on pourra pas avoir un serveur de chez kangoulya ?
<sarhan> si pour un vps mais il y a des prbs pour le moment
<sarhan> la creation de vps ne fonctionne pas
<k3nz0> Ca urge pas
<sarhan> on utilise le sv de salahgo
<sarhan> :D
<k3nz0> Ouai au pire xD
<sarhan> bon au moins si il se fait chopper on risque rien
<sarhan> bye les gens
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-07
<Neo31> bonsoir a tous
<Goldenscorp> bn Neo31
<sarhan> hello world
<darknunurs> ping sarhan
<sarhan> pong pedobear
<sarhan> ah oups pong darknunurs
<darknunurs> je voulais te pinger pour te troller
<darknunurs> mais je commence à douter de qui troll qui
<sarhan> salam Nour_al_imen
<Nour_al_imen> وعليكم السلام
<Neo31> ahla bel chabeb :)
<Neo31> nice to see ya here (:
<Neo31> sarhan t'as des choses a faire? sinon tu peut t'occupe du vps?
<sarhan> Neo31: ok taw taw
<sarhan> 7awelt m3ah lundi
<Neo31> sarhan selon la ram, si c pas bcp on utilise 32 bit
<sarhan> mais meme probleme
<Neo31> pour economiser
<sarhan> 512mb la ram
<Neo31> 32 bit c mieux
<Neo31> non?
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> ok, ubuntu server 32 bit (et puis j'aurai besoin d'un simple compte user avec le nom murmur )
<sarhan> ti 7atta yetlanca elvps
<sarhan> ma7abech
<SalahGo> Bsr tlm!
<sarhan> bsr SalahGo
<sarhan> waritek elcloak wendemet
<sarhan> j'ai plus ton ip
<SalahGo> xD
<SalahGo> le DMZ est down :p
<sarhan> ti ken tra enti
<sarhan> 7atit mon script fi sv
<sarhan> l'ip a été bloquée par l'ati
<SalahGo> xD
<sarhan> je peux plus ping les serveurs tn
<SalahGo> loooooooooooooooooooool
<sarhan> ne jamais tester la plage 193.95 !
<SalahGo> :p
<SalahGo> sarhan, une idée d'application serveur à essayer?
<SalahGo> légale bien sure xD
<sarhan> légale ? :P
<SalahGo> oui, de préference :p
<sarhan> bon je dois partir
<sarhan> chercher un resto au diner -.-
<SalahGo> lol
<SalahGo> apt-get install resto :p
<sarhan> ajoute le paquet propre :D
<adn> salam
<SalahGo> salam adn !
<sarhan> hello adn
<sarhan> hello pedo darknunurs
<darknunurs> hello sarhan
<darknunurs> s'te plait t'as le lien de goldenscorp
<darknunurs> ou tu peux regarder streaming aljazira ?
<darknunurs> un peu urgent ?
<darknunurs> ou pas
<darknunurs> non rien
<sarhan> darknunurs: chai pas
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<adn> salam nizarus
<adn> est-ce que ça remarche, chez toi ?
<nizarus> adn, yep
<nizarus> t'a pas eu le mail de youssef ?
<adn> donc mes corrections ont servi
<adn> lequel ?
<nizarus> Tu as raison, je vais regarder ça de plus près. J'ai démarré le serveur Bind pour régler temporairement le problème.
<nizarus> depuis ça marche 5/5
<adn> bizarre
<adn> parce que j'ai corrigé plusieurs choses
<adn> et également relancé bind
<adn> nizarus: tu as réessayé avant ou après mon mail ?
<nizarus> youssef a envoyé son mail directement après le mien
<nizarus> j'ai fait un test et ça va
<nizarus> là aussi ça va
<adn> ok, tant mieux
<nizarus> nous avons fait un bon atelier de traduction :)
<nizarus> j'espère que des nouveaux membres s'activerons sur la traduction en arabe
<nizarus> malgré que l'équipe launchpad ne fait pas le nécessaire pour valider les traductions
<Neo31> re
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> koi 2 9 nizarus ? t'as rater la Q/A avec Jono le soir :p
<nizarus> à quel sujet ?
<Neo31> y a le lien sur ml et fb nizarus , mais je pense ke ca ete general ma 93adtech barcha mais ils ont parler de unity
<Neo31> g demander une petite question pour les stuffs comme les books et tt
<Neo31> mais g pas rester longtemps
<Neo31> y avais salahgo et qq autres membres de notre communaute (:
<nizarus> great
<nizarus> oix est encore parmi nous ?
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> parti
<nizarus> quand ?
<Neo31> le matin tot
<Neo31> il est parti vers tunis
<Neo31> puis vers 3aneba
<Neo31> je lui envoie un sms pour verifier
<nizarus> le dimanche ça c'est bien passé ?
<Neo31> oui pas mal
<Neo31> nuit blanche
<Neo31> on a fait marcher le kinect sur Linux et geekette et alex ils ont fait un pe de c++ :p
<Neo31> ils ont regarder un film sur data show
<Neo31> on a pri des photo mouch normal
<Neo31> koll we7id kifech r9ad lol
<Neo31> on a tester wine ;) lol
<Neo31> 7assilou jaw
<nizarus> maintenant il faut faire des rapports
<Neo31> et dimanche matin on a fait un pe de packaging et g passer pas mal de ressources pour faciliter la tache a ceux qui veulent se former en packaging
<nizarus> partager les photos, les vidéos
<nizarus> écrire des billets de blog
<Neo31> et on a travailler avec gobby
<nizarus> il faut garder des traces de nos activités
<Neo31> 7assilou
<Neo31> oui nizarus il faut le faire
<Neo31> j'essaye d'arrager mes problemes et de s'occuper un pe de mes problemes personnels et du bus de sousse, sinon j'espere que les autres membres pouron s'encharger
<nizarus> hope so
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> je go away, (faire qq choses sur le PC)
<Neo31> je suis tjr la
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-08
<elacheche-bedis> Hi there!
<Chikori> ping elacheche-bedis
<Chikori> ltaw seher?
<Neo31> ahla beta7foune
<elacheche-bedis> hhhhh nuit blanche w 6h fas3a lil b7ar ;)
<k3nz0> huhu
<elacheche-bedis> ping Neo31 :p
<Neo31> pong elacheche-bedis
<elacheche-bedis> vous pouvez m'aider concernant le truc d'acceleration 3D de ma carte graphique?
<Neo31> ahla k3nz0
<Neo31> ya m3allam
<Neo31> see ya
<k3nz0> je vais deco ena -.6
<k3nz0> ma3adech fiya xD
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<elacheche_anis> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> hey EgyParadox !
<DelphiWorld> yo elacheche_anis
<EgyParadox> :D
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu connais le PXE ?
<EgyParadox> salut
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: visiting you soon ;)
<DelphiWorld> evalhamdoulillah !
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: alhamdoulillah
<elacheche_anis> salut EgyParadox
<elacheche_anis> oui DelphiWorld
<EgyParadox> :)
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: tu a fait déja ?
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, 2 fois mais pas grand chose, j'ai pas vraiment configurer à 100% :-/
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: je veux booté un serveur avec PXE mais je suis blocké
<elacheche_anis> tu doit modifie quelques ligne dans la configuration de ton DHCP server pour qu'il pointe sur le serveur PXE.. après tu change le boot sequence de ton serveur pour qu'il boot sur le serveur PXE
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui et je sais pas sa :P
<elacheche_anis> loool.. c'est quoi le problème alors :p
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: on peux se roncontré sur skype si sa te dérenge pas ?
<elacheche_anis> Shame on you DelphiWorld tu utilise skype!!! c'est produit MicroSoft :p
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui, alore donne moi une alternative
<elacheche_anis> GTalk sera mieux, en bascule vers le PM DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: oui, ok :P
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis: allé au PM
<DelphiWorld> Salut Goldenscorp_
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-09
<sarhan> ping bemawi est-tu là?
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Salut nizarus
<nizarus> salam DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> sava nizarus ?
<nizarus> bien merci :) et toi ?
<DelphiWorld> nizarus: merci *alhamdoulillah
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Salut Salut EgyParadox !
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: imagine how much i am happy.
<EgyParadox> salut
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: sure sure sure
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: voir aljazeera
<DelphiWorld> EgyParadox: merci merci merci a 100000000000% au egyptiains
<EgyParadox> :D
<Chikori> ping Goldenscorp
<Chikori> ping nizarus
<nizarus> pong Chikori
<Chikori> bonsoir
<Chikori> Goldenscorp, ma dit que vous avez une ancienne brochure pour la SFD
<Goldenscorp> pong nizarus Chikori  et tlm
<Chikori> vous pouvez nous aider nizarus
<Chikori> ?
<Goldenscorp> ani m9itch  fi ML  ancienne brochure :(
<Chikori> Goldenscorp, lezemna na3rfou wa9teh t3amlet 9baL
<nizarus> un instant
<nizarus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2010-October/008290.html
<nizarus> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/attachments/20101022/27acae2b/attachment.odt
<nizarus> c'est bon Chikori et Goldenscorp ?
<Chikori> c bon
<Goldenscorp> re
<Goldenscorp> sm7ouni Bad ADSL
<Chikori> pa grave Goldenscorp
<Chikori> Goldenscorp, g récupérer l'ancienne brochure
<nizarus> Chikori, dans la brochure on peut mettre la présentation de notre loco et celle de ubuntu
<nizarus> l'affiche et le programme c'est inutile
<Chikori> ah dac, donc sans créer une autre affiche?
<Goldenscorp> Chikori, kima 9al nizarus l'affiche et le programme c'est inutile
<nizarus> les organisateurs de la journée vont créer une affiche et une brochure avec le programme
<nizarus> Chikori, peut être qu'il faut ajouter un lien vers notre page facebook
<nizarus> et les comptes twitter et identi.ca
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, tu peux me partager le google doc fait par anis ?
<Goldenscorp> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-10
<Chikori> Goldenscorp, aya bonne nuit
<Chikori> =)
<Chikori> bna  tous
<Goldenscorp> bn
<sarhan> hello tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2011-09-11
<DelphiWorld> Yo
<Neo31> yo DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> yo Neo31 !
<DelphiWorld> Salut EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> salut
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> ca ba?
<Neo31> salut EgyParadox
<Neo31> ca va bien :)
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: haha
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu fait du wifi ?
<Neo31> !?
<Neo31> quoi DelphiWorld ?
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu a déja fait du wifi about ubuntu ?
<Neo31> j'ai pas compris
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu a déja fait du wifi Avec ubuntu ?
<Neo31> oui
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: tu sais comment on le configure avec shell ?
<Neo31> nop
<Neo31> non
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: :(
<Neo31> google is your friend
<Neo31> good night everybody
<mamdouh> salamou 3alaykom
<Nour_al_Imen> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
<mamdouh> :)
<mamdouh> je besoin d'aide dans un truc
<Nour_al_Imen> oui ?
<mamdouh> j'ai deux dreambox
<mamdouh> j'ai essayé
<mamdouh> a les controler a distance
<mamdouh> avec telnet
<mamdouh> j'ai reussi avec Un
<mamdouh> et l'autre pas encore
<mamdouh> le probléme c'est que j'arrive pas a ouvrir le port 23
<mamdouh> il est toujours closed
<mamdouh> ping Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> Assalem alaykom sarhan
<sarhan> salam tout le monde
<Nour_al_Imen> oui mamdouh
<Nour_al_Imen> ws
<sarhan> mamdouh: problem?
<mamdouh> t'as compris c'est quoi le probléme.
<mamdouh> et ce que je vaut faire
<Nour_al_Imen> mamdouh,  redif stp
<sarhan> ping kangoulya êtes vous là ?
<Nour_al_Imen> mamdouh,  rediff stp
<mamdouh> le probléme c'est que je n'arrive pas a ouvrir  le port 23
<mamdouh> pour controler un Dreambox avec Telnet
<mamdouh> j'ai deux Dreambox chaq'un dans un un endroit et chaqun branché a un Modem
<mamdouh> et c'est le meme modem
<sarhan> question : c'est quoi le rapport avec Ubuntu?
<mamdouh> j'ai reussit avec un un
<mamdouh> et l'autre
<mamdouh> le port 23 est tjrs Closed
<mamdouh> il n'as aucun rapport avec Ubuntu
<mamdouh> mais le Dreambox est un systéme Linux
<sarhan> mamdouh: a mon avis tu trouvera plus d'aide dans un canal spécialisé dans la dreambox
<sarhan> mamdouh: c'est pas que je ne veuille pas t'aider mais juste qu'ici c'est pas le meilleur endroit
<mamdouh> :/
<Nour_al_Imen> donne lui le channel si tu le connais sarhan
<sarhan> je ne connais pas le channel
<sarhan> mais google est son ami :)
<mamdouh> :) j'ai tous lus
<mamdouh> mais le probléme
<sarhan> mamdouh: http://www.saunalahti.fi/znark/dreambox/links/
<Nour_al_Imen> il y a surement un channel sur IRC toute façon mais moi je te conseille les forums mamdouh
<mamdouh> que j'arrive pas a ouvrir le port 23 depuis le Modem
<mamdouh> il est toujours CLOSED
<sarhan> on a compris le probleme mamdouh mais on a pas la réponse !
<mamdouh> :/
<Nour_al_Imen> ping sarhan
<Nour_al_Imen> tu disais ?
<Nour_al_Imen> à propos de la brochure ?
<sarhan> Nour_al_Imen: redonne moi le lien de la brochure stp
<Nour_al_Imen> biensur
<Nour_al_Imen> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1N3TNmBnsbTqeNGiqx6ND0b0MWb9ylEgdbqhyMfxwtIo/edit?pli=1
<sarhan> ah non
<sarhan> je parle de celle de la mailing list
<sarhan> stana je cherche le lien
<sarhan> Nour_al_Imen: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2011-September/010685.html
<sarhan> voila c'est la brochure complete
<sarhan> salut Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_Imen> en cours alors
<Nour_al_Imen> peut être qu'il faut même plus de photos
<Nour_al_Imen> au moins des photos en arrière plan en filigrane par exple
<sarhan> ping Goldenscorp
<Nour_al_Imen> elle ne va pas être seulement blanche avec de l'écriture ? sinon it wouldn't be attractive
<sarhan> c'est Goldenscorp qui l'as fait donne lui tes suggestions
<Goldenscorp> salut sarhan Nour_al_Imen
<Goldenscorp> Nour_al_Imen,  ach nouwa it7ib inzidou il brochure ?
<Nour_al_Imen> attends Goldenscorp  je suis en train de rédiger le développement de mon idée
<Nour_al_Imen> 3 mn je l'envoie sur la ML
<Nour_al_Imen> in cha Allah
<Nour_al_Imen> comme ça on aura l'avis de tous le monde
<Nour_al_Imen> t'en dis?
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Neo31> Goldenscorp
<Neo31> tu peut preparer un atelier gimp / inkscape?
<Neo31> pour sfd
<Neo31> k3nz0 bach tji sfd ?
<Neo31> sinon koi 2 9?
<k3nz0> hello Neo31
<k3nz0> Euh, non Neo31 ...
<k3nz0> C'est la rentrée :p
<Neo31> y aura un bus de tunis
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> i c
<Neo31> rabi m3ak (:
<k3nz0> Merci :)) c'est gentil :))
<k3nz0> Bonne chance à toi fel sfd :))
<Neo31> sarhan nchouf possibilite d'avoir un partenaire ou sponsor Ubuntu-TN qui nous paye un VPS w n7ottou esmou sur le site et tt les services offerts par le VPS ?
<Neo31> merci k3nz0
<Neo31> k3nz0 mm chose pour nunurs?
<k3nz0> Oui meme chose Neo31
<sarhan> on peut pas on a la rentré
<sarhan> et le robot n'est pas pré :/
<sarhan> k3nz0: cha3amlt fel robot?
<k3nz0> robot mte3 el coca ? :p
<Neo31> sarhan na7ki long terme si on peut preparer les services qui seront offert par le vps
<sarhan> Neo31: ok essaye de voir avec un sponsor ou 9oli 9adech budget par mois
<sarhan> k3nz0: non robot 9raya
<Neo31> sarhan entre 15euro et 30 euro par mois Hors Tax
<sarhan> howa une machine dédié
<sarhan> coute 30dt par mois
<sarhan> en DT
<Neo31> ma3neha entre 180euro et 360 euro par ans hors tax
<Neo31> oui dedicated
<Neo31> http://www.online.net/serveur-dedie/comparatif-serveur-dedie-start.xhtml
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> ne5dhou kimsufi
<sarhan> puisque 3andhom filliale en tunisie
<sarhan> Neo31: check kimsufi.tn
<Neo31> sarhan 3andi rdv je doit sortir
<sarhan> ok on en reparle
<Neo31> a3mal tala 3al lien heka eli 3tithoulik, tkt comment payer je m'en occuperai
<Neo31> je peut aussi trouver un bon deal inchalah
<Neo31> au moins pour la 15euro par mois
<Neo31> taw narja3 apres ma nabtach inchalah
<Neo31> ah kimsufi trop cool
<Neo31> twenssa !?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> kimsufi c'est ovh
<sarhan> des francais
<sarhan> mais 7alin filliale en tunisie
<k3nz0> resseller ?
<k3nz0> reseller*
<sarhan> k3nz0: non
<sarhan> k3nz0: regarde l'url
<k3nz0> sinon sarhan à quoi va servir le vps ? O.o
<sarhan> u mad?
<k3nz0> sarhan, on parle sérieux là. Méchi demain lel café rosa?
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> demain enkamel l'inscription
<sarhan> ne9sini wra9 :(
<k3nz0> Lycée ma7loul à 16h yé5i ? xD
<k3nz0> ysaker à 13h
<sarhan> lé
<sarhan> bech nemchi sbe7
<sarhan> donc la3cheya nor9ed
<sarhan> t7eb nemchiw lel café? :D
<k3nz0> tapz
<k3nz0> u mad ?
<sarhan> problem?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> k3nz0 koi 2 9 fi challanges?
<Neo31> wsilt wala mizilt
<k3nz0> Neo31, oui wsilt :))
<Neo31> cool (:
<k3nz0> gadit ka3ba stéganographie
<k3nz0> et ka3ba faille web
<k3nz0> stéganographie image .bmp
<k3nz0> faut analyser les octet par octet
<k3nz0> Bon je vais sortir
<k3nz0> ++
<k3nz0> Bonne nuit Neo31
<Neo31> bn k3nz0
<Neo31> lol
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<Nour_al_Imen> ping Neo31
<Neo31> salam Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> وعليكم السلام
<Nour_al_Imen> ما الجديد؟
<Neo31> nothin
<Nour_al_Imen> Il y a à faire ?
<Neo31> you should be more up to date then I
<Neo31> I have just a little news
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> why am I not update ?
<Nour_al_Imen> You're speaking about ...!
<Neo31> geekette will start preparing a kinect workshop on Ubuntu for SFD. I am in contact with her, and she will prepare a workshop plan next days and a report thursday. ping Nour_al_Imen Goldenscorp
<Neo31> she have confirmed her attendance to SFD inchalah
<Nour_al_Imen> Who has confirmed
<Neo31> geekette
<Nour_al_Imen> no I have just asked and thinked
<Nour_al_Imen> ok
<Nour_al_Imen> cette info elle était où pr que je la vois ?
<Nour_al_Imen> j'entre souvent ici et ke trouve personne de l'équipe
<Neo31> I contacted her directly, it's not on ML nor anywhere else. feel free to share the information (she have confirmed her attendance and that she is preparing the workshop)
<Nour_al_Imen> c laquelle ?
<Neo31> ?
<Nour_al_Imen> sur FB son nom
<Neo31> c en chinoi
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen I am in contact with her
<Neo31> just ask me if you need anything
<Nour_al_Imen> do you need any help ?
<Neo31> her name on fb is in japanese
<Neo31> for her workshop I don't
<Neo31> I am helping with little things here
<Neo31> but I don't know the progress and the details
<Nour_al_Imen> we should know, if she's new. We should really know
<Nour_al_Imen> sinon je ne comprends pas you should be more up to date ?
<Nour_al_Imen> Am I not ? how can be more up ?
<Neo31> may be you can work with Goldenscorp to bo the coordinator of the event we so know to who we need to speak
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen she was in the UGJ and she is not know to Ubuntu-tn nor to computer science
<Neo31> she just doesn't show up a lot
<Nour_al_Imen> she is not what ?
<Neo31> a33
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 9otlik normalement t'es au couran du progres plus que moi
<Neo31> 5ater je ne suit pas les details de cet event
<Neo31> je v preparer un pe le roadmap avec vous
<Neo31> et je suis en contact avec geekette pour la preparation d'un atelier qu'elle va presenter a l'sfd. c tout ce que j'ai
<Neo31> tu peut suivre les details sur ML et google docs et etre le parain si tu ve, y a Goldenscorp qui peut t'aider
<Neo31> ca me suffit d'etre oordinateur du dernier event, je ferai pas pour 2 events fi jorit b3adhom
<Nour_al_Imen> Mais moi non plus je ne suis pas le parrain et tu sais ce que t'as du faire Neo31 ?
<Neo31> ?
<Nour_al_Imen> à mon avis t'aurais du toi fait tel ou tel toi fais tel ou tel
<Nour_al_Imen> tu as proposé pleins de tâches et puis tu n'es pas revenu sur les détails
<Nour_al_Imen> qui et qui
<Nour_al_Imen> c une idée bon
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> on le fait mèlè in cha allah la prochaine fois
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen je suis pas parain de l'event ni coordinateur. j'ai fait pour le dernier event et c le tour a qq1 d'autre. c une communaute ubuntu-tn et pas neo31
<Neo31> je voulais voir qq1 d'autre
<Nour_al_Imen> et enfin tu l'as trouvé ?
<Neo31> anis il fait un tres grand effort mais wa7dou
<Nour_al_Imen> ou pas ?
<Neo31> g trouver koi
<Nour_al_Imen> le parrain
<Neo31> c pas moi ki va le trouver
<Nour_al_Imen> qui ve le trouver alors
<Neo31> le membre qui ve le faire il dit je le fait
<Nour_al_Imen> il va nous trouver
<Neo31> oui c ca
<Neo31> si personne ne ve faire et bien on n'aura pas de parain
<Nour_al_Imen> non Neo31 , tu es responsable donc essaye de repèrer qui peut le faire et puis coince le comme on dit
<Neo31> et c une communaute
<Neo31> pour quoi tu le trouve pas toi mm
<Neo31> lol
<Nour_al_Imen> parce que je connais pas tte la commu en fait
<Nour_al_Imen> ceux que je connaisse je ne vois pas qui
<Neo31> anis est responsable de l'equipe events Nour_al_Imen
<Neo31> pas moi
<Nour_al_Imen> ainh dac
<Nour_al_Imen> tu le dis alors j'ai oublié que c l'équip event
<Neo31> et en plus tlm peut etre parain
<Nour_al_Imen> dsl
<Neo31> ca necessite pas de competances speciales
<Nour_al_Imen> oui mais tu sens pas qu'on est un peu mal organisés cette fois ?
<Nour_al_Imen> peut être que c juste une impression
<Neo31> je c pas
<Nour_al_Imen> où pt etr que c moi qui est très busy
<Neo31> moi g depasser mes capaciter pour pouvoir organiser le dernier event
<Neo31> apres ce ke je trouve c du critique, des membres qui ne sont pas satisfait de l'organisation et qui oublient qu'il n'ont pas contribuer des el debut et ke g participer preske dans tt les taches
<Neo31> ca m'as trop fatiguer, et je pe pas passer a l'event suivant pour continuer a faire la mm chose
<Neo31> c le tour a qq1 d'autre (n'oubliant pas ke je suis volentaire) et ke je doit avoir un pe de temps pour ma vie personnelle (g deja assez de problemes personnels)
<Neo31> bref, je resume. c'est ubuntu-tn, je ve voir l'effort de la communaute. des gens qui avance et commencent a faire des chsoes sans m'attendre moi ou les autres coordinateurs
<Neo31> et de mon cote, je pense manich m9assar kan mm. je v essayer de preparer le roadmap avec notre communaute et suivre l'avancement de l'atelier de geekette.
<Neo31> un autre membre pe proposer de coordonner cet event
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen tlm est tres busy. mais famma chkoune busy et qui fait qq chose et famma chkoune busy et ki fait rien
<Neo31> bravo tu fait tjr un grand effort. mais ils nou manke tjr le parain
<Nour_al_Imen> Le parrain il aura quel rôle ? Moi je ne crois pas que je vais venir
<Nour_al_Imen> Merci Neo31
<Neo31> il doit corrdonner les efforts, suivre tt les details et assurer la bonne preparation de l'event
<Nour_al_Imen> Tu sais j'ai voulu parrainer l'event de Mr el Amri
<Neo31> de ma part comme membre ubuntu-tn j'aide avec ce que je peut. j'essaye de le faire deja
<Neo31> oui Nour_al_Imen
<Nour_al_Imen> Mais je peux pas à sousse
<Neo31> a propos je peut contacter l'UPS et l'ISITCom
<Nour_al_Imen> je connais le directeur d'une fac privé à Tunis
<Neo31> Nour_al_Imen tu n'as qu'a suivre l'affaire et tt
<Neo31> de ma part je peut essayer de t'assurer un local a sousse
<Nour_al_Imen> et je suis sur qu'à Tunis l'event va cartonner plus
<Neo31> moi et anis et nizar on peut se debrouiller
<Neo31> le probleme c pas l'emplacement sinon j'aurai deja fait
<Neo31> mais les participants, la pub, la preparation...
<Nour_al_Imen> ainh dac
<Neo31> de mon cote, tu sais ce que j'ai. je v confirmer a anis aussi
<Nour_al_Imen> bèhi donc in cha allah j'essaye de faire mais avec Anis puisque c la première fois
<Neo31> sinon si je pe aider avec qq chose j'essaye de suivre ML tjr et je le ferai des ke je vois qq chose ke je pe aider avec
<Nour_al_Imen> I see
<Neo31> je pe preparer avec toi pour le next event
<Nour_al_Imen> thx for theses details
<Nour_al_Imen> these*
<Neo31> mais j'essaye d'eviter de faire 2 events de suite
<Neo31> u'r welcome
<Nour_al_Imen> That's better
<Neo31> bon je go faire qq choses. a propos de l'event de Mr Amri
<Neo31> on doit commencer des mnt si tu ve faire
<Neo31> benesba lel local a sousse n7awel netsaraflik fi UPS wala ISITCom
<Neo31> tu doit me confirmer en avance 2 semaines au moins
<Neo31> et je passerai a l'action
<Neo31> il faut preparer une affiche
<Neo31> faire de la pub
<Neo31> pour sousse nous n'auron pas de prises en charge du transport du conferencier s'il est deja a sousse
<Neo31> momken juste dejeune, mais je pense ke une matinee c pas grande choses
<Neo31> donc cote masrouf ma famech barcha masrouf c preske negligeable
<Neo31> (affiche et dejeune pe etre)
<Nour_al_Imen> les dépenses sur qui ?
<Neo31> comme parain c a nous de voir sur qui
<Nour_al_Imen> J'ai toujours voulu posé cette question Neo31
<Neo31> si c a l'ISITCom ca sera sur l'isitcom
<Neo31> sinon sur l'UPS
<Nour_al_Imen> A mon avis si c une matinée c pas la peine
<Neo31> kima 9otlik c pas grande chose
<Neo31> ftour c pas sur
<Neo31> et affiche c pas grande chose
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> donc c preske negligeable pour cet event
<Nour_al_Imen> Ok
<Nour_al_Imen> t'as vu mon mail ?
<Neo31> brochure? << g pa lu
<Nour_al_Imen> oui
<Neo31> g pa lu
<Neo31> haya je go
<Neo31> see ya
<Nour_al_Imen> السلام عليكم
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Salut Neo31
<Neo31> salut DelphiWorld
<DelphiWorld> Neo31: ma carte DVB marche !
<Neo31> felicitation DelphiWorld
<Neo31> desole pour le retard
<DelphiWorld> merci Neo31
<Neo31> pas de quoi
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-03
<AminosAmigos> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-04
<davlefouAMD> C'est calme!
<Tux-Tn> oui
<john_doe> Salam a tous
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-05
<aminosamigos> Hello :)
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<Fanen> hi
<nizarus> c'est encore vivant ici
<nizarus> great :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-06
<AminosAmigos> HomeAlone
<AminosAmigos> :(
<AminosAmigos> GN @*
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-07
<slimTN> bn soir :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-08
<aminosamigos__> Hello :)
<elacheche_anis> Hey aminosamigos__
<aminosamigos__> what is the stand going to be about @ SFD ?
<aminosamigos__> :) elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2012-09-09
<mips1911> Anybody know of a french-arabic dictionary?
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-02
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, bjr ca va ?
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour SalahMessaoud hmd :) toi?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd bien
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-03
<SalahMessaoud> Bjr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-04
<SalahMessaoud> G.M elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> GM SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> ca va ?
<elacheche_anis> ça passe :)
<SalahMessaoud> el Meetup inchallah le 21 :p
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, FYI y aura une réunion ici demain soir avec les membres Mozilla TN et Esprit Libre pour discuter l'event GNU30 (c'est le 30éme anniversaire de GNU) :) Si ça t'interesse tu peux assiter pour avoir plus d'info sur l'event :)
<elacheche_anis> Pour les Logs, SalahMessaoud parle du meetup de la communautée Drupal-Tunisia
<SalahMessaoud> ah ok
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, Tu peux partager l'info avec les autres commuanutées LL Tunisienne :) Si tu veux je peux te passer les @mails des commuanutées :)
<SalahMessaoud> thx
<elacheche_anis> je bascule sur le irc pour Android
<ubuntiste-msakni> Back :)
<SalahMessaoud> wb
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-05
<ubuntiste-msakni> Salam
<Neo31> ahla elacheche
<elacheche> Neo31, Waiting for rednaks??
<Neo31> yes
<Neo31> elacheche,
<elacheche> Hey geekette :)
<geekette> Hi
<elacheche> :)
<Neo31> hi
<elacheche> euuuh, Neo31 t'as mis rednaks en cc dans le mail de confirmation de date/heure réunion??
<Neo31> i sent him this on fb "La reunion sera pour Jeundi le 5 septembre a 20h sur le channel officiel #Ubuntu-TN @ irc.freenode.net webchat.freenode.net/?channels=#ubuntu-tn"
<Neo31> he confirmed "très bien merci "
<Neo31> he is also a member of our mailing list ;)
<elacheche> :) ok
<elacheche> We wait.. No problem :) :D
<geekette> So......
<elacheche> Waiting for rednaks :)
<Neo31> who has his phone number
<elacheche> Not me.. We wait Neo31.. :) :D
<Tux-Tn> pour info il m'a dit qu'il a une réunion avec vous ce soir
<Neo31> :) hena gue3dine xD
<Neo31> ki net3bou ta nettakkou! xD
<elacheche> :)
<Tux-Tn> et puis c'est à 21h non?
<Neo31> a9ra fou9 chwaya Tux-Tn
<Neo31> mm message diffuse sur la ML aussi!
<Neo31> elacheche,
<elacheche> Tux-Tn, geekette, Neo31, normal mayselich.. rednaks mouch min hak innaw3 illi ytaffi iddhaw 3la réunion.. s'il est en retard ma3néha tchad fi 7éja okhra.. inchallah ilméni3 khir w barra :D
<Neo31> t'as jouer au gb, gbc, gba ?
<geekette> Ati ya weddi nes2el w barra
<Neo31> ui elacheche ;) no problemos
<elacheche> Neo31, chwaya gb avec mes cousins ki kont sghuir
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, nes snes n64 ?
<Neo31> what about pokemon yellow/red/blue/gold/silver...
<Neo31> ??
<Neo31> yepp Tux-Tn ^^ but not mine :p
<elacheche> nope Neo31 :D :p
<Neo31> i also tried the first atari thingy :p lool avec la joystick ca ete trop cool
<Neo31> humm, i though this might be very interesting for you elacheche . i found an MMO version of the RedFire rom (same gb version emulated on PC) but with MMO feature ;)
<elacheche> Neo31, a link please ^_^
<Neo31> pokemmo.eu ;)
<elacheche> thx
<elacheche> :*
<Neo31> you should get the redfire rom on your own and extract it to the MMO client's "roms" folder
<Neo31> ahla rednaks
<Neo31> :)
<rednaks> désolé les gars, j'ai fait aussi vite que j'ai pu ... :'(
<elacheche> pas frave rednaks :D
<Neo31> no problemos rednaks
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche> grave**
<Neo31> who else is coming rednaks ?
<Neo31> Chikore_, are u here ?
<rednaks> euhh je sais pas peut être Asma
<Neo31> geekette,
<Neo31> still here ?
<geekette> Oui
<Neo31> good
<elacheche> riheb va nous rejoindre
<Neo31> rednaks, ping us when you are ready ;)
<Neo31> good elacheche
<rednaks> Ah voilà Asmaa :)
<elacheche> welcome Asmaa :)
<Asmaa> Hi :)
<geekette> Hi
<Neo31> welcome Asmaa
<Asmaa> Thank you
<rednaks> Alors on commence wala on attend qqun d'autre ?!
<elacheche> go rednaks & Neo31  :)
<rednaks> OK ! Merci
<rednaks> Tout d'abord je m'excuse sur ce retard !
<rednaks> Donc on est Club Esprit Libre, à Esprit, moi et Asmaa, notre présidente :D
<Asmaa> :p
<rednaks> et à l'occasion du 30ème Anniversaire du GNU on essai d'organiser un event (hackathon) en // avec celui qui aura lieux à l'MIT et partout dans le monde
<elacheche> voilà Rihab_B_A_ :)
<Rihab_B_A_> oui enfin merci
 * Neo31 is back!
<rednaks> l'event aura lieux donc le 28/29 Septembre
<rednaks> ça sera donc deux journée
<rednaks> L'idée était de réunir toutes les communauté du libre pour que chacun contribue à des projets spécifique à cette communauté ou des projets libre en général
<rednaks> J'ai donc pensé à vous ubuntu-tn :D
<rednaks> si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas à m'interrompre
<rednaks> donc quels sortes de projets ? ici je vais prendre l'exemple de l'UGJ
<rednaks> Je me souviens lors de ma participation à l'UGJ avec vous que c'était très fun et je me suis bcp amusé !
<rednaks> ça sera dans cet esprit là.
<Neo31> bon rednaks je pense que tlm est pour cette idee, et merci pour prendre l'initiative de commencer la preparation btw :)
<Neo31> pour les projets et activites qu'on peut faire on a deja les activites du global jam! tel que la traduction et documentation
<rednaks> Oui !
<rednaks> Donc vous de votre  coté vous essayer de préparer les projets sur lesquels les gens vont bosser
<Neo31> on peut faire du packaging, patchs bug triagging etc mais ca depand de la disponibilite d'un responsable d'atelier qui maitrise un pe la chose
<rednaks> Oui c'est vrai que pour le code on aura besoin de mentors ou de qqun qui va faire le review
<Neo31> apart ca on doit dabord discutter sur notre mailing list pour confirmer si on peut faire autre choses (par exemple j'aimerai bien lancer un projet coding ubuntu touch si possible)
<rednaks> coté mozilla par exemple on va essayer de mobiliser des devs, mais comment vous le savez c'est le weekend et ça peut être un peut difficile !
<rednaks> Neo31, oui faut pas se limiter à la contributions à des projets existants, si vous voulez lancer des projets lors du hackathon pourquoi pas !
<Neo31> elacheche, geekette qq chose a ajouter cote ubuntu-tn ?
<geekette> Nn parfait +1 pour l'idee
<elacheche> idem pour moi :)
 * Neo31 brb
<rednaks> ah aussi, si vous pouvez préparer une liste de taches, les classer par ordre de difficulté pour les éventuels débutants
<rednaks> on a aussi pensé à classer les projets de code par language de programmation
<elacheche> rednaks, Mozilla TN vont lancer de la dev des FF OS apps?
 * Neo31 luna was on the phone! Internet is down!
<rednaks> comme ça, si je suis bon en python, je chercherai fonrcément un projet python pour contribuer
 * Tux-Tn se demande pourquoi rednaks choisit toujours python comme exemple
<Neo31> +1 question elacheche
<rednaks> elacheche, pour mozilla tn, la réunion est prévue pour demain, et je pense qu'il y aurai biensur du dev ff os :) en tout cas demain on saura plus
 * elacheche Because python is cool :p
<Neo31> ok
<rednaks> Tux-Tn, t'es pas sensé refaire la réu :p (hier on a eu une réunion avec le hackerspace.tn :) )
<rednaks> +1 elacheche :D
 * Tux-Tn est dans un canal public x)
<Neo31> pour esprit libre vous avez qq ateliers? ou vous faite juste l'organisation ?
<rednaks> Neo31, biensur :D on a nos projets et on compte bien sur les présents pour y contribuer
<Neo31> sinon qui d'autre des clubs et communautes est au courant?
<Neo31> bien rednaks
<rednaks> On a contacté (en attente de retour) club freeways, et sup'com
<rednaks> si vous avez qqun qui peut être interessé n'hésitez pas à le mentionner
<rednaks> y a l'ensi aussi
<Rihab_B_A_> oui je suis de l'ENSI
<Rihab_B_A_> et je peux contacter le club
 * rednaks sens qu'il va se faire grogner vu que c'est seulement la région de Tunis :( 
<elacheche> CLibre peut être?? ping Neo31
<Rihab_B_A_> intérésser
<Neo31> +1 elacheche
<rednaks> Rihab_B_A_, ah parfait t'es au club libre de l'ensi ?
<rednaks> elacheche, ils sont les bienvenus aussi :)
<Neo31> je propose d'inviter CLibre a l'event
<|s-a|> http://www.animeultima.tv/uploads/anime_photo/shirokuma-cafe-episodes-online.jpg
<Neo31> behi rednaks pour les preparatifs chnouwa lezim en general
<Rihab_B_A_> oui bon simple membre pas un membre bureau mais je les connais tous
<elacheche> rednaks, Neo31 est un membre Clibre :D Alors à lui de vérifier avec l'asso
<Neo31> oui elacheche ;) je v contacter les autres membres de l'asso
<rednaks> Neo31, il faut préparer une présentation, pour présenter la commuanuté et les projets sur lesquels vous allez bosser
<Neo31> sinon c'est une nouvelle association de logiciel libre qui supporte le meme esprit et qui propose de supporter les communautes du libr en tunisie
<rednaks> une très brève présentation :D
<Neo31> j'aimerai bien si on peut presenter l'association lors de l'event
<Neo31> ok rednaks
<rednaks> S'ils peuvent lancer des projets aussi pourquoi pas
<Neo31> je me rappel mnt de la communaute wikipedia!!
<rednaks> en tout cas pour éviter que les gens s'ennuient (j'espère qu'il y aura du monde) je pense qu'on va pas dépasser les 10 minutes de présentations
<elacheche> Ah oui!
<Neo31> et le club CLLFSM
<rednaks> CCL FST aussi on les a contacté il est où marwen ? :p
<rednaks> il est passé au coté obscure c'est ça :s
<Neo31> oui
<lunapersa> salem @ tous je m'excuse pour le retard :)
<Neo31> behi on commence par lancer un pad
<rednaks> Asmaa, il faut qu'on ping zaafouri pour voir il en est où avec freeways, cllfst et sup'com !
<Neo31> pour garder le progres des differents clubs et communaute a jour ds un mm emplacement ?
<Neo31> sinon un google doc
<rednaks> Neo31, oui etherpad
<Neo31> ok a toi de creer le doc rednaks
<rednaks> vous voulez qu'on fasse un google doc ?
<Neo31> ca me derange pas! ay 7aja ti5dim :p
<|s-a|> 1 sec , cheba channel pleine lioum ?
<|s-a|> chbeha *
<Neo31> reunion |s-a|
 * |s-a| seeing no topic 
<Neo31> |s-a|, subscribe to the mailing list. follow ubuntu-tn.org
 * |s-a| doesn't have an email
<elacheche> |s-a|, pas un meeting officiel de ubuntu-tn.. un meeting entre utn et esprit libre :)
<rednaks> donc voilà je sais pas s'il manque autre chose Asmaa ?
<Neo31> pour le preparatif et logistiques rednaks ?
<Asmaa> humm i guess no .. t'as tous dit :D
<|s-a|> utn == ?
<rednaks> Ah, ça ne se limite pas aux communauté et organisations, si des gens indépendants ont des projets libre et veulent les faire connaitre et faire participer les gens n'hésitez pas à les inviter
<Neo31> esprit libre va assurer le local d'esprit + internet + electricity...
<Neo31> chnouwa e5er lezim cote logistiques ?
<rednaks> Oui on va avoir l'amphi
<rednaks> il y aura de l'electricité et du wifi :D
<Neo31> good
<elacheche> rednaks, innajmou inbétou fil amphi??
<rednaks> Sinon on a pensé à ce que chaque communauté/org aura son propre workshop comme dans le FFOS app day Chikore_
<Neo31> a place for a nap? wala netsarfou!? xD
<rednaks> elacheche, oui
<elacheche> cool rednaks :D
<elacheche> Neo31, kardouna w fil 9a3a :D
<Neo31> lol ma y9ala9nich 7ata 3atawla elacheche :p
<|s-a|> where ?
<rednaks> En tout cas on aura une réunion après tout ça (les invits) pour discuter de tout ça avec l'administration
<Neo31> behi rednaks
<geekette> Great
<Neo31> si t'as suivit les derniers UGJ! najmou na3mlou workshops one day w @night w second day free contribution par exemple
<|s-a|> ugj == ?
<Neo31> donc ma famech 7aja o5ra najmou na3wnou fiha cote logistiques? je suppose que tout est cool deja ?
<Neo31> |s-a|, ugj = ubuntu global jam; utn = ubuntu-tn
<|s-a|> thx
<rednaks> Pour simplifier, le programme sera : Des présentations au début, après chaque communauté/org rejoint son workshop et comment à bosser, et le lendemain à la fin de journée, on va faire le bilan de ce qui a été fait
 * elacheche n'a pas vu du monde comme cette nuit depuis longtemps :D
<|s-a|> dés les années 80 xD
<Neo31> behi mela rednaks vasy lanci un pad ou un gdoc
<rednaks> pour la nuit, hier avec le hackerspace, ils ont proposé qu'on fasse quelque de facile pendant la journée et la nuit on laisse pour ceux qui resteront, il y aura peut être des gens qui vont partir ...
<rednaks> en tout cas pour free contribution comment ça va se passer exactement ?
<Neo31> oui rednaks (workshop le jr, free contribution the rest)
<Neo31> bah koll we7id ye5tar workshop eli 3ejbou w ya3mal contrib fel sujet heka
<Neo31> par exemple last ugj! on a presenter les differentes activites rapidement! w 3malna workshops faciles et rapide
<hcm_> salem
<Neo31> apres koll we7id ils contribut fle 7aja eli y7iss rou7ou mirte7 fiha
<|s-a|> hcm_ salem
<Neo31> wala ynajam ya3mal contribus fi plusieurs choses aussi
<rednaks> Ah sympa l'idée :D on va noter ça pour en parler à la prochaine réunion !
<Neo31> welcome hcm_
<|s-a|> Neo31 , windows included ?
<Codiak> Salut tout le monde, juste une indication sur le sujet que vous traiter à l'heure actuel pour que je me retrouve un peu :D
<rednaks> Sinon voici le pad d'Esprit Libre, si vous avez des idées n'hésitez pas https://esprit-libre.framapad.org/ReunionGnu-30
<Neo31> |s-a|, other community or club if contribution to free software maybe! not ubuntu-tn anyway eli tchoufou utn 7all windows tardou direct
<rednaks> Haha ben s'ils ont des projets libre :p ....
<Codiak> haw essandi :D
<rednaks> genre demander l'impossible :D
<elacheche> loool
<Neo31> Codiak, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ for logs. sinon on prepare pour le GNU30
<elacheche> Codiak, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/05/%23ubuntu-tn.html
<Codiak> mm d'accord je croyais que vous parler du SFD
<Codiak> Merci Neo31 and elacheche
<Neo31> fair enough!
<Neo31> rednaks, pour coordonner entre les differents communautes clubs...
<rednaks> Neo31, oui ?
<Neo31> je propose de lancer un google doc qui pe etre editer par un representant de la communaute/club/org
<Neo31> et pe etre lu par tlm
<Neo31> pour garder un track de l'avancement de tlm en mm temps!!
<elacheche> Attendez
<Tux-Tn> google is evil
<Neo31> lol Tux-Tn
<elacheche> J'ai oublié Drupal-Tunisia
<Tux-Tn> i am serious
<Neo31> si c fesable avec le pad ok Tux-Tn
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, est de Drupal-Tunisia :D
<Neo31> sinon ok aussi no problemos
<Neo31> ok elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> slm ^^
<slimtn> je confirme google is evil -_-
<Neo31> je v contacter tarekdj aussi :)
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, mezel 7ay tarek? :P
<Tux-Tn> men kal 9ahwa 9bal ethawra maritouch
<Neo31> SalahMessaoud, un petit update 3ala drupal-tn !? chkoun actifs fel communaute?
<rednaks> Neo31, on va faire ça si vous voyez que c'est plus organisé
<rednaks> mais bon :D
<Neo31> oui Tux-Tn mizal 7ay didn't contact him (lost all my phone numbers)
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, est on contact avec tarek je pense.. n'est ce pas?
<Neo31> bon no problem rednaks i didn't play much with pads
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, Oui
<Neo31> there is no need for gdoc in that case
<Neo31> SalahMessaoud, un petit update 3ala drupal-tn !? chkoun actifs fel communaute?
<SalahMessaoud> Neo31, il y a tarekdj , moi et willie seabrook
<rednaks> elacheche, pas de communauté CM ? :p
<elacheche> Tu lance une rednaks w hani m3ék :D :p :p
<Neo31> good SalahMessaoud
<Neo31> CM ?? rednaks elacheche
<elacheche> CyanogenMod :D Neo31 :p
<Codiak> Quelqu'un a une idée sur la date du SFD ?
<rednaks> elacheche, haha séhla kelmt lance :D
<elacheche> lool
<rednaks> donc voilà, je crois que c'est tout ? :)
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> Codiak, ca ete prevu le 27 sep ama aparament fama changement de date pour le 22 ou qq chose comme ca
<Neo31> oui rednaks
 * Neo31 essaye de creer un compte sur le pad
<Codiak> international SFD is in 21 Sep !
<Neo31> c bon couldn't do it directly from the shared doc
<Neo31> it was 27 not sure now Codiak
<Neo31> check online
<rednaks> Je reviens encore sur les projets, essayez de simplifier les choses, créez des bugs faciles pour que les gens puissent contribuer :) Voici un exemple : https://github.com/ClubEspritLibre/the-Gnu-Distro/issues?state=open
<rednaks> https://github.com/ClubEspritLibre/the-Gnu-Distro/issues/20
<rednaks> là encore un autre exemple, à mozilla tn on utilise des labels "Good bugs" https://github.com/moztn/moztnbot/issues?state=open
<rednaks> :)
<rednaks> voilà voilà :D
<rednaks> On vous remerci de nous avoir reçu :)
<Neo31> good rednaks :)
 * Neo31 va creer un compte pad apres, having a little issue with confirmation email!
<rednaks> x)
<Neo31> we will keep you updated rednaks :)
<rednaks> thank you :) we'll do the same
<elacheche> merci rednaks Asmaa Neo31 & * :D
<rednaks> :)
<Neo31> merci rednaks et Asmaa pour l'initiative :)
<geekette> Merci guys
<Neo31> et tlm pour nous joindre
<geekette> I will try to be there
<rednaks> geekette, j'espère bien :D
<geekette> :-)
<Asmaa> All the thanks go to you :)  ... à bientôt :)
<geekette> Thx Asmaa
<Neo31> barra chi5 geekette et lunapersa hekom bach twalliw plus que 2 xD
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> jibouha m3akom ubuntu women xD
<hcm_> chnya le7keya neo32
<hcm_> :p
<Neo31> hcm_, 3arrif bi nafssik!?
<elacheche> Neo31, y a Rihab_B_A_ aussi :D :p
<lunapersa> xD
<Neo31> w 9oul jomla moufida
<Neo31> ah we
<Neo31> chbini deye5
<Neo31> winik a Rihab_B_A_ wine ghbirt ye5i ?
<Neo31> Rihab_B_A_, mondassa je pense pas temchi ubuntu women!!
<elacheche> She's out :D
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> elacheche, na3mlou ubuntu men ?
<Neo31> hhh
<hcm_> hichem
<Neo31> 3raftik :p
<elacheche> Neo31, C'est Rihab Ben Aicha pas Rihab Ben Rhouma »  x)
<Neo31> ija hangout hcm_
<elacheche> na3imlou Neo31 :D :p
<Neo31> ah! ok elacheche
<hcm_> hani conneté
<Neo31> le nom na3rfou anis, ama nssit mnin
<lunapersa> xD
<hcm_> wa7ed y'invitini
<elacheche> ML Neo31
<Neo31> ah ok
<hcm_> geekette invitini
<Neo31> cool nick Drupalizer
<Drupalizer> Neo31, thx ^^
<Neo31> famma hangout ellila wala kifech ? elacheche geekette hcm_ ?
<elacheche> Neo31, à propos?
<slimtn> alrs fama hangout :3
<Neo31> dossier de sponsoring
<Neo31> et ugj
<Neo31> aparament hcm_ 3andou updates
<Neo31> Drupalizer, salamli 3ala tarekdj barcha (9olou g perdu ton num) :)
<lunapersa> wenkom  sur  hangout
<lunapersa> :(
<Drupalizer> Neo31, oki mais n9ollou Neo31 ??
<Neo31> oui Neo31 taw ya3rafni ;)
<Neo31> kan 3andou troue de memoir 9olou Neo31@ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> 1mn lunapersa
<Neo31> who is still here elacheche geekette lunapersa ??
<elacheche> yes
<Neo31> hangout tawa wala we push it to tomorrow?
<slimtn> wini fel hangout -_-
<elacheche> Eni mich nor9od.. chui KO
<lunapersa> yep
<lunapersa> connexion 7alla
<Tux-Tn> google hangout is not a free software
<Neo31> 3andich ton gmail slimtn
<Neo31> Tux-Tn, alternatif!?
<Tux-Tn> xmpp
<Neo31> can't video conf with xmpp
<Tux-Tn> webrtc :P
<Neo31> i'll check it out
<Neo31> sinon we'll need a vps for that!
<Neo31> w mouch ness elkoll tnajam traka7 mumble!
<Tux-Tn> ech fih s3ib mumble?
<slimtn> po grav Neo31  (hay tal3et ss vidée -_- )
<Tux-Tn> btw webrtc p2p protocol :)
<Neo31> cool thx Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> not sure about mutli conf support in firefo
<Tux-Tn> firefox
<Tux-Tn> ask rednaks :p
<Neo31> ok Tux-Tn i'll check it anothertime, busy chwaya lila
<Neo31> aya good night everybody :) nice to see you here tonight :)
<Codiak> Saut tout le monde
<Codiak> Qui est là du club Esprit Libre :D ?
<slimtn> 5arjou lkol Codiak
<Codiak> famech contact email ?
<slimtn> r@rednaks.tn
<slimtn> je pense
<slimtn> cc Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> tu viens de mettre une adresse email dans un canal public loggé bravo slimtn
<slimtn> hahhahahahhahahahaaaaa
<slimtn> alé on DDOS le serveur :3
<Tux-Tn> -.-
<Tux-Tn> arrête de dire des conneries
<Codiak> tux-tn tu es sure de l'@ que m'a donné slimtn lool
<slimtn> :D
<Tux-Tn> Codiak, non je t'ai envoyé l'adresse correcte
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> Tux-Tn slimtn chnia el bus pr aller a iset rades a tunis ?
<Tux-Tn> 5oudh eltrain
<Tux-Tn> ahbet fi rades
<Tux-Tn> ba3d 5 minutes à pied
<Tux-Tn> tatla3 sa3da tal9a rou7ek ghadi
<Tux-Tn> plus rapide que le bus
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> train sousse tunis yhabat direct fi rades ?
<Neo31> Tux-Tn?
<Tux-Tn> le
<Tux-Tn> sousse - tunis
<Tux-Tn> ba3d te5ou men tunis tarja3
<Tux-Tn> 4 arrets je crois
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> merci bcp Tux-Tn
<slim> att
<slim> mich sousse/tunis ye9ef barchalouna
<slim> ah ok :D
<Tux-Tn> euh slim barra or9ed
<slim> éna galet
<slim> GTFO Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> Neo31, wa9tech mechi l'iset rades? :P
<Neo31> c pa pr moi
<Neo31> c pr une amie!
<Neo31> kan jit jey rani kalamtik na3mlou 9hiwa :)
<Neo31> taw netla9aw fel gnu30 ;)
<Tux-Tn> ay ay :P
<Neo31> ^^
<Neo31> lol slim
<Tux-Tn> ama famech gazouza
<Neo31> hh y not ?
<Neo31> thx again Tux-Tn :) aya je go c ya soon
<Tux-Tn> bye Neo31 you are welcome
#ubuntu-tn 2013-09-06
<SalahMessaoud> G.M
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, C'est confirme le 21 SFD ??
<elacheche_anis> SalahMessaoud, no idea yet.. Je vais faire un tour dans le site de la SFD pour voir si y a une infirmation sur la date.. Sinon selon nizarus, on peut faire la SFD monastir après cette date (Octobre).. nizarus est un membre utn et membre fondateur de CLibre.tn, je parle d'un discussion de notre ML
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche_anis, Oki
<Codiak> Salut, des nouvells à propos du SFD ?
#ubuntu-tn 2014-09-01
<bemawi> ici xar, pas en pm merci
<bemawi> si ta question concerne ubuntu, une aide publique est plus adapté... car si j'écris des âneries, les autres peuvent corriger
<Neo31> morning :)
<elacheche> Morning
<elacheche> mara7bi bil dhil fi chti si bill_gaag :)
<bill_gaag> we bik si anis
<bill_gaag> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-31
<Na3iL> o/ volkovmqx
<volkovmqx> yo
<Na3iL> hows you!
<volkovmqx> Awesome you ?
<Na3iL> Nothing much just bored x)
<Na3iL> You always here? I think your nickname is more familiar for me!
<volkovmqx> yeah, just made the auto login for this channel a couple of days ago
<Na3iL> Cool :D
<Na3iL> volkovmqx, you don't think that you should hide your ip by applying a cloak?! You know for security purposes .. Showing your ip it's a really bad idea
<Na3iL> Hackers are EVERYWHERE xD
<volkovmqx> hmm, right.
<volkovmqx> i changed from xchat to pidgin week ago, so, yeah, need to handle these things
<volkovmqx> thanks :)
<Na3iL> You welcome :) xchat is already dead, I dislike pidgin try hexchat
 * Na3iL is sleeping on the keyboard x)
<Na3iL> Good night o/
<volkovmqx> Bye ^^
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> o/
<volkovmqx> Good morning guys
<elacheche> wassup guys!
<Dro__> bjr elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> gm channel o/
<elacheche> gm nabdev volkovmqx Dro__ SalahMessaoud
<Dro__> kayfa el7al elacheche
<elacheche> It's Monday.. How do you think I feel -_-
<Dro__> elacheche, i just feel like you :D
<Dro__> en + mridh fi 7ala w ta7t el climatiseur :/
<elacheche> :3
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> Morning Na3iL :)
<Na3iL> Morning elacheche :D hows you
<elacheche> Tired :) As every monday :)
<Na3iL> Good luck bro
<elacheche> x) thx
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, :)
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, Can you say hi to the team next to you :)
<SalahMessaoud> wsel
<Dro__> I hate mondays
<elacheche> Thx :)
<Dro__> elacheche, quel est le meilleur logiciel equiv à outlook sous ubuntu ?
<elacheche> I use Thunderbird.. It's great :)
<elacheche> If you're a minimalist you can try mutt or sup :D
<Dro__> elacheche, il se lance automatiquement au démarrage ?
<elacheche> Dro__, if you want it to! :) You should set that :)
<Dro__> minimalist !, :3
<elacheche> Google sup mail and mutt :D
<elacheche> http://supmua.org/
<elacheche> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutt
<elacheche> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mutt_(email_client)
<elacheche> Thunderbird is perfect Dro__ :)
<Dro__> ok, just missing the minimalist wikipedia link :p
<elacheche> :D :p
<Dro__> elacheche, i'll try it, i never used it before but now i have to use something that keep me updated every sec :p
<elacheche> You're using Unity Dro__ ?
<Dro__> elacheche, yes!
<elacheche> Nice.. It'll integrate it self with the unity notification :)
<Dro__> elacheche, cool thats when i need exactly
<elacheche> :)
<chaker> o/
<elacheche> Yo chaker :)
<chaker> Wassup?
<elacheche> Tired :) As every monday :)
<elacheche> u?
<chaker> Bored! As every day :p
<Dro__> haha
<elacheche> :D
<chaker> What about you Dro__?
<Dro__> chaker, i'm jsqh#{@#~[^jffjdsfh ~ as every hour
<elacheche> -_-
<chaker> Dro__: I feel you bro :p
<Dro__> chaker, thanks for your feelings :D
<chaker>  Dro__: you're welcome bro :)
<chaker> elacheche: Which email client you're using?
<elacheche> Right now thunderbird..
<chaker> Yep it's my choice also for GUI client.
<Aymen> Hi guys :)
<elacheche> Hey Aymen welcome to #ubuntu-tn :)
<elacheche> You didn't subscribe to the ML yet Aymen !
<elacheche> I didn't saw a notification that we have a new membre :)
<Aymen> yes i did and i recived a mail yesterday
<elacheche> Ah great → aymenmeknimp  ← :D
<elacheche> Guys! Say hi to Aymen :) don't be shy :D
<Aymen> yes that's it
<Aymen> hi every body
<elacheche> They're probably AFK or busy :)
<elacheche> Would you like to introduce yourself?
<Aymen> lol it's okey :)
<Aymen> yes I m aymen mekni an engineering student 23 years old and i'm a linux mint user
<nizarus> Ahla Aymen
<Aymen> mar7ba bik nizar :)
<nizarus> Aymen: c'est toi qui a envoyé le message sur #Failbook ?
<elacheche> Welcome aboard Aymen :)
<elacheche> Yes nizarus :D
<Aymen> hhh ui c moi
<elacheche> Aymen, am elacheche, just a GNU/Linux user and community contributor :D
<Aymen> nice to meet you
<elacheche> nice to meet you too :)
<SalahMessaoud> Hi Aymen nice to meet you
<elacheche> Nchoufouk fil SFD Aymen ? → Just to tell you that I'm Tunisian not an alien :D
<elacheche> Aymen, SalahMessaoud is a Drupal Ninja :D
<SalahMessaoud> doubt that elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> :p
<SalahMessaoud> you are an alien sometimes
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> lool :D
<Aymen> normalement nji
<Aymen> :)
<elacheche> Great :) :D So don't be shy and introduce yourself when you see us there :D Don't be angry on me if I don't recognize you from the 1st chat, I have a bad memory x(
<Aymen> no probem elachech
<elacheche> Aymen, you can use the TAB key to finish name :) just like when you use it for the commands in your terminal :) ;)
<Aymen> ok i get it
<elacheche> :)
<Aymen> so much easier elacheche
<elacheche> yep :)
 * elacheche is going home.. See you later.. 
<Dro__> bsr ubuntiste-msakni
<Dro__> abrek tawa ? :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey!
<ubuntiste-msakni> +- Dro__ :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-01
<volkovmqx> yo na3il
<Na3iL> o/ volkovmqx hows you mate :)
<volkovmqx> Great ! you ?
<Na3iL> Fine just tired
<Dro___> elacheche, tu rencontre pas des probs avec skype?
<elacheche> Quel genre de problèmes Dro___ ?
<Dro___> elacheche,  des discussions ma youslouch
<Dro___> par exemple je suis en groupe, ki n7el bel android nal9ah un nouveau message à 10H
<Dro___> alors que je suis connecté depuis 8H sur skype 3al pc w j'ai pas recu ce message
<Dro___> :o
<Dro___> + un autre message mouch en groupe je l'ai reçu sur le tél et je le vois pas sur pc :/
<elacheche> bizzare
<elacheche> c'est pas ce comportement
<elacheche> essaie de purger skype et reinstaller la dernier version avec le .deb
<Dro___> by the way, la dernière version c 4.3 nn?
<volkovmqx> reboot ur network
<Dro___> pour le message en fenetre individuelle que j'ai pas reçu, je viens de le recevoir tawa kif el contact d5al en ligne
<Dro___> alors que pour le groupe je ne vois pas les messages d'aujourd'hui pourtant les membres sont tous en ligne
<ubuntiste-msakni> o/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Na3iL,
<ubuntiste-msakni> Did you fixed your laptop?
<Na3iL> Yup ubuntiste-msakni and I will push my revision ASAP
<ubuntiste-msakni> Great.. As I told you I need you just to commit whatever changes you did.. cause am referring to that project in the reapproval application wiki..
<Na3iL> Yeah sure
<ubuntiste-msakni> thx
<ubuntiste-msakni> Am exhausted.. Think that I'll go have some rest :(
<Na3iL> Yeah take some rest ubuntiste-msakni
<Na3iL> See you
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-02
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> o/
<SalahMessaoud> Gm elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> GM channel o/
<Dro__> gM SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> ça va Dro__ ?
<Dro__> hmd ça roule et toi?
<SalahMessaoud> hmd labes
<elacheche> Gm guys :)
<Dro__> pff skype habbalni, il montre mon status "absent" alors que je le vois disponible !! :/
<Dro__> et je trouve pas le ./skype pour l'effacer :/
<SalahMessaoud> haw nizar ba7dhana p
<SalahMessaoud> :p
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud, sallam 3lih :D
<elacheche> Dro__, → .Skype
<elacheche> S MAJ mouch MIN
<Dro__> elacheche, le fait de le supprimer ça résout mes problème ??
<Dro__> yemchich yzid ya3mel des problèmes o5rin :p
<elacheche> Maybe :D
<elacheche> Maybe not :)
<Dro__> nfasse5 3la dhmantek ? :P
<elacheche> Go ahead :D :p
<elacheche> Kén 5lét jib PC lil SFD :p
<Dro__> lol i'll kill u if it cause any other prob :p
<Dro__> it worked! :D
<Dro__> ema skype tebloka haha :p
<Dro__> tabban laka ayouha el skype el la3in :p
<SalahMessaoud> wousel
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, msalmin 3lik ejma3a
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Ysallmik :D :D
<elacheche> Dro__,
<elacheche> https://web.skype.com/
<Dro__> :D
<elacheche> That's better isn't it!
<Dro__> sure
<Dro__> I may use it next time
<Dro__> it worked now
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche> Helmoony, a wikipedian :D nice to know that :)
<Helmoony> elacheche, ahlan
<elacheche> :)
<Helmoony> elacheche, 9a3id nchouf fi le site mta3 le centre de documentation www.cdn.tn il n'y a aucun document historique à télécharger
<Helmoony> des sites internet vident
<Helmoony> couille vide
<Helmoony> coquille vide ;)
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> Documentation bil ism
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-03
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, /j #ubuntu-meeting
<elacheche_anis> And keep quiet :)
<Na3iL> am already there watching x)
<elacheche_anis> You see! The guys works for canonical x) :D
<Na3iL> Yeah x)
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, !
<Na3iL> Yup elacheche_anis am here
<elacheche_anis> Ah it's ok, I thought that the TGLUG meeting is for tonight x)
<Na3iL> Nope it is this saturday
<elacheche_anis> Yeah.. I knew that after thinking more than twice what is today x(
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<elacheche_anis> I can't believe that's already Thursday.. I thought that it's Tuesday or even Monday x(
<Na3iL> Aymét téjri akahaw :') 3adi b rou7i fi romdhane :(
<elacheche_anis> That's what happens when you don't get holidays too often @work.. I had a 1/2 day holiday and I lost the week days because of that x(
<Na3iL> I hope that we will do many events this year for the u-tn, thus, will allow us to feel like we are in holidays :D
<elacheche_anis> hope so
<elacheche_anis> I hope that this year will have events in new universities where we never did..
<Na3iL> BTW, the event of CLLFST when exactly? before the sfd I think?
<elacheche_anis> Yeah it's before SFD
<Na3iL> Cool, we will be present during the event.. I can see just my name here → http://doodle.com/poll/26caiuih37wbsme3
<elacheche_anis> I'll take care of that.. need to take care of the reaproval first
<elacheche_anis> That's a mandatory thing for us
<Na3iL> Yeah sure
<elacheche_anis> Na3iL, you can take a look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/ReVerificationApplication2015
<elacheche_anis> I almost finished 1. & 2.
<elacheche_anis> Need to work on 3. and 4.
<elacheche_anis> I'll do that by this weekend inchallah
<Na3iL> If you want I can take care of the 3 and 4
<elacheche_anis> You need to focus on 1 thing :D Do you have a task list (utn/tglug/sfd/others), etc..
<Na3iL> Yeah xD I have tasks to do here in u-tn, tglug and sfd , and of course StartUbuntu x')
<Na3iL> But I think I can handle those tasks :D
<elacheche_anis> Great :D
<elacheche_anis> What task for utn?
<Na3iL> I am doing my best to make the website looks great than before :D
<elacheche_anis> Let's try dispatch tasks between us in a better way :)
<elacheche_anis> Anything else?
 * elacheche_anis have a bad memory :D
<Na3iL> and TGLUG is related to u-tn, if you read the message in gmail, my main goal from TGLUG is to bring newcomers and learn them what I learned in the few past years
<Na3iL> Then redirect them here where they can be involved..
<elacheche_anis> Yeah, I read that, and am 100000% agree with you :)
<Na3iL> :D cool
<Na3iL> Besides, I am listing the dead wiki pages of u-tn
<Na3iL> to edit them or modify the whole content..
<elacheche_anis> OK.. So you concentrate on working on the website.. As we said, forget about the content, let's focus on the design..
<elacheche_anis> Maybe we'll integrate that design into a CMS or a framewwork.. But let's think about that later.. Right now we need a good looking template :)
<Na3iL> Roger that
<elacheche_anis> Great, I have a list too of the wikis :D We should decide what to do of them after the website goes live :D
<Na3iL> Great :D
<elacheche_anis> Hey Aymen!
<elacheche_anis> Welcome!
<elacheche_anis> You're looking for help?
<Aymen> Hii no just cheking out if there is some thing interessting elacheche_anis  :)
<elacheche_anis> Like what Aymen ? :D
<Aymen> hhhh I dont realy know :p
<elacheche_anis> :D OK then Aymen :) Stay in here.. I'll be here tomorrow morning too if you wanna discuss :D → elacheche
<elacheche_anis> Otherwise  you can chat with Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ Aymen :D
 * elacheche_anis needs to go have some rest :)
<elacheche_anis> See you guys :)
<Na3iL> See you elacheche_anis  :)
<Aymen> See bye elacheche_anis  and Hello Na3iL
 * Na3iL is sleeping on the keyboard good night u-tn :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-04
<Dro__> sbe7 ennour ~~
<elacheche> Bonjour
<elacheche_anis> o/ hamma :)
<hamma> \o
<hamma> Hello guys
<hamma> how are u doing ?
<elacheche_anis> OK, u?
<hamma> fine
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-05
<hamma> Hello guys
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<hamma> are u gonna be present during the TGLUG meeting ?
<elacheche_anis> sure :)
<hamma> :D
<hamma> o/
<hamma> Hey guys, we need your participation in the TGLUG meeting ! channel name #TGLUG ! The meeting is about : http://pad.tn/p/TGLUG
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-09-06
<Dro__> bjr les amis!
<Dro__> hi everyone
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-05
<hid> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-06
<hid> Nuage: 'sup
<Chikore> Hi asghaier elacheche how r u??
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-07
<pavlushka> o/ all
<elacheche> o/
<Nuage> 'sup
<elacheche> hey
<Na3iL> \o
<elacheche> o/
<volkov> Hello !
<elacheche> Hey volkov
<elacheche> Na3iL: Check this out https://youtu.be/OSGv2VnC0go
<elacheche> Na3iL: I just refactored > 20 lines to 4 because of that video x)
<elacheche> volkov: welcome to ubuntu-tn, how can we help you :)
<volkov> any idea how to avoid special characters without "eating the whole line" in the gnome terminal ?
<volkov> during an ssh session
<elacheche> volkov: an example please? I don't use Gnome Terminal so I don't getthe question :/
<volkov> http://n40i.imgup.net/Screenshot225c.png
<volkov> see the first line ? i got deleted since there are some special characters
<volkov> it* got
<elacheche> just a sec
<elacheche> Did you tried an other terminal? or just try to change unicode in gnome-tterm
<volkov> yeah, no luck
<volkov> tried to setup the locale variable in distant machine, that didn't help too
<volkov> variables* to utf-8
<elacheche> Emm.. Try Terminator or Konsole..
<elacheche> What script is that in the terminal? If it's a public one I can try it in one of my terminals
<volkov> https://github.com/Barbosik/MultiOgar
<volkov> i will try konsole in the mean time
<elacheche> I'm getting a node docker container to test it
<volkov> give me your ip+port so i can login with a stupid characters name
<volkov> and then launch "pl"
<volkov> oh hold on
<volkov> konsole works great
<elacheche> I'm not starting a public one here :) It'll be behind a FW..
<elacheche> Oh! Perfect! :D I use konsole (I hate KDE) becasue it read arabic..
<elacheche> reads*
<volkov> cool, no lines eating
<volkov> he's not hungry
<volkov> hehe
<elacheche> :)
<volkov> thanks anis, see you @SFD
<elacheche> No need to launch a server then :)
<volkov> have a good day
<volkov> yeah, of course
<volkov> it's solved
<elacheche> Welcome :) But who are you x)
<volkov> volkovmqx
<elacheche> don't use sub nicknames :p
<elacheche> See you @ISSAT :)
<volkov> i was just trying irssi lol
<Na3iL> Hello elacheche
<Na3iL> That looks very interesting
<elacheche> yep :)
<Na3iL> I see an IRSSI user <3
<elacheche> I like weechat :p
<Nuage> 'sup
<pavlushka> Hello Nuage :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-08
<elacheche> Na3iL: I was digging in some "history".. I guess what I found x)
<Na3iL> Surprise me! :D
<elacheche> Go straight to the end of the page, just hit that END key x) → http://bit.ly/2cw5OwD
<elacheche> Do we know each others back to 2011/2012? x) I don't remember anymore
<Na3iL> OMG! :D
<elacheche> x)
<Na3iL> That's amazing, believe me I can not remember as well
<Na3iL> It is like I have now +50 years x)
<elacheche> lool.. x)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-09-09
<Nuage> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-05
<elacheche> Morning folks!
<davlefou> Bonjour tous!
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou
<davlefou> elacheche, tu va bien?
<elacheche> ça passe
<davlefou> As tu fais ton gras pour l'hiver?
<elacheche> hahaha x) C'est encours :p
<davlefou> j'aimerais faire un mv de png-large en png:  find . -name "*.png-large" -exec ls -lsa {} \;
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-06
<davlefou> find /media/ -name "*.png-large" -exec sh -c 'x="{}"; y=`echo "$x" | sed s/png-large/png/`; mv "$x" "$y"' \;
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/linux/SystemdUbuntuRebootFailure
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-07
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour
<Dro> hello!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-09
<Bader> bonjour
<Bader> merci davlefou_ pour la ligne de commande, instructif
<Bader> elacheche: thanks for this post. good to know before choosing ubuntu as a server OS... I was wondering does devian has the same issue?
<elacheche> Bader: I told you, systemd sucks x)
<elacheche> But, if you'll use one of the mainstream dostros, you have no choice, Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS, RHEL, etc, all are using systemd now..
<elacheche> I never tried devian.. Who knows what kind of bugs there is in devian  x)
<elacheche> Bader: take a look at this  http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page#GNU.2FLinux_distributions
<elacheche> There is links on how to remove systemd from Ubuntu and re-install systemv
<elacheche> s/systemv/sysV
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-09-10
<davlefou> Bonjour, il pleut!
<pavlushka> ping elacheche
<elacheche> pong pavlushka
<pavlushka> elacheche: when the issue is between different apps interacting with eatch other, what term is used for that case?
<pavlushka> like for a CMS it needs something like for instance lamp stack which has smooth interactions with each other
<pavlushka> considering of specific versions of them for this smooth interactions
<pavlushka> but for instance, each of the apps of the stack are in their latest versions and breaks the smooth interactions with each other
<pavlushka> is there any specific term for this issue?
<elacheche> pavlushka: I don't get the question x) Sorry, still boostraping, didn't had enough coffee yet
<pavlushka> suppose mysql 5.5 or 5.6 is well supported by phpmyadmin but 5.7 is not, so is there any common term for this issue?
<elacheche> compatibility?
<elacheche> or minimal requirements
<elacheche> https://docs.phpmyadmin.net/en/latest/require.html
<u-la-la> [ Requirements — phpMyAdmin 4.8.0-dev documentation ] - https://docs.phpmyadmin.net
<elacheche> https://docs.phpmyadmin.net/en/latest/faq.html#faq1-17
<u-la-la> [ FAQ - Frequently Asked Questions — phpMyAdmin 4.8.0-dev documentation ] - https://docs.phpmyadmin.net
<pavlushka> elacheche: oh, I thought it might have other terms other than compatibility :)
<pavlushka> got it
#ubuntu-tn 2019-09-04
<Chikore> o/
<vadmeste>  /o
